# Matte Black Body Wrap Vinyl



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

I just picked up a huge sheet of matte black vinyl, the one they use for vehicle wraps. Got it for free (just their scrap) and i still have a bunch left over, i just used it to blackout my bowties on the front and back and it looks perfect- a little heat, and it was all set. Im going to post some pictures in a couple hours. If anyone is interested in needing some (pay the shipping) and i could send it out to you. Shipping wouldnt be much if you just want to do your bowties. Let me know if i can help.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

This 

Will you be blacking out your roof?


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

hmm never really thought of that... kind of stupid of me not to haha i always thought how the $#% is that done... haha. Id actually be really interested in doing that... How hard you think would be? :bowing:


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

As long as you have to vinyl that breaths it shouldn't be hard at all just need a extra set of hands and a thick card to do the pulling. 

YouTube research AWAY!!!
Lol


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Im putting that offer on hold haha i gotta see how much i have left after i measure out my roof! You Tube it is, thanks for the thought - i think im going to go thru w it. I should have left overs even after my roof so post if your interested in grabbing a little bit.


----------



## JustBoostin (Aug 3, 2012)

The roof isn't that hard to do. Just takes some patience. Alot easier if you take the antenna off though.


----------



## Jordy927 (Jan 4, 2013)

You are flippin brilliant.....

That will look great...good idea about the roof man


I was looking into doing one offside matte black stripe on my black Silverado...let me know what you have left...I need 8ftX 12" for the hood and another 3ft X 12" for the tailgate...then another 8ftX2" and 3ftX2" for a second stripe to parallel the first one


If not I am going to do a clone of the 45th anniversary stripe on the Camaro to fit my truck. I was thinking of using that plastidip spray to do it.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

here are some quick pictures from my iPhone i posted on the other section of the forum... the over lay vinyl i have looked absolutely terrible on the marker lights, i think i may need to spray it with something (tint or some type of paint) and definitely need to change the color of the bulb (unless thats just a regular bulb under a amber plastic) ill look into it this weekend... so i wouldnt recommend just doing that with nothing else... but the over lays and debadge went without a hitch and look really great especially for my first time doing it.. tell me what you think... sorry my car is filthy couldnt go thru the car wash wanted to let the graphics sit a little bit couldnt pull it out of my garage im in a rural area in a wind advisory and its freezing lol so enough with my excuses.. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-c...0710-debadged-vinyl-over-lays.html#post155928


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

turned out pretty good


----------



## Jordy927 (Jan 4, 2013)

Agree...looks good man.

Can't wait to see the roof blacked out too. 

You have me thinking too now.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm going to end up blacking out the roof the top if the trunk and hood n tinting the tail lights gonna b sick


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

